# Carving tool rack



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a 30 position carving tool rack I made for my neighbors son. He carves gun stocks and his tools are 9 1/2" long. He use the pfile tools.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bob, That Looks Great!*

What is the divider detail? Are they separate or routed out of one piece? Can you post a close up? Now you'll also have to be called "toolrackguy" :laughing: bill


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bob,
It was nice that you were 'willing' to make that for the neighbor's son. Sorry, couldn't resist. Nice rack, sorry again.:laughing: Nice job, see if you can get a pic with the tools loaded into it. Safe to say I think he will like it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> What is the divider detail? Are they separate or routed out of one piece? Can you post a close up? Now you'll also have to be called "toolrackguy" :laughing: bill


The top and bottom rack are one piece of wood. I used my old Craftsmen molding head with a 1" cove bit. The wood is Aspen. I will load some of my lathe tools on it and take a pic. I use my RAS with the molding head.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Excellent method*

That's what I figured, one piece and a cutter bit/head of some sort. Was there any tear out? I assume lots of sanding! :laughing: The same method would work for a knife display for pocket knives. Then we'd also have to call you kniferackguy! :yes: bill 
Spicerackguy????


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, "spicerackguy" might be a good name, but it would turn out to be a bad idea,unless you put doors on it. I made something a bit similar about 30 years ago for spices bottles and then found out (the hard way, over time) that spices do not love the light. Some of them lose a considerable amount of their flavor unless you keep them hidden away in cabinets. I guess the manufacturers put them in clear glass containers so you can see what you're buying, but traditionally they were kept in opaque containers and it turns out there was a reason for that.

Paul


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Bob very nice clean tool rack. Very well executed. I would like to see it with tools on it to get an idea of the proportions. I hope your friend is happy with it, he should be.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are the close-ups. I put my lathe tools which are longer than his carving tools. His handles are 5 1/2" with an overall length of 8 1/2". Each slot is 1" wide 3/8" deep, 1/2" separation, front to back is 8 1/2" including the front stop and the back rest. I planned the front and back pieces down to 1/2". The overall height is 24" and the overall length is 24". The top where you put your clip board for instructions is angled at 10 degrees, 7 1/2" high, and the tool racks are set at 15 degrees. I came up with my own dimensions because all I had was a picture and his tool dimensions. You will notice that there is a dado the length of each rack and it is 5 1/2" from the bottom. This dado provides a relief for your fingers when you pick up a tool. Hope this helps.:smile: You can proportion the dimension to fit what ever you would like. One more thing when I shaped the coved slots I put a sacrificial board against my RAS fence and ran the shape through the board. This served two purposes 1) minimize tear out 2) became a guide for my layout lines when I shaped the coves slots. I marked the layout lines and simply aligned them with the sacrificial slot. I have a travel control on my old Craftsman RAS to keep the molding head from climbing over the board. Use a dowel and sand paper to sand the slots.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

What a great tool rack! It's so much easier to be creative when your tools are in order!


----------

